# اتيكيت النظرات...!!



## just member (10 يوليو 2008)

*اتيكيت النظرات 



إن عين الإنسان هي كاميرا متنقلة تخترق الأماكن والأشخاص، وتحتاج إلى سيطرة وتدريب لكي لا تتطفل على خصوصيات الآخرين، أو تترك انطباعا سيئا لدى الأشخاص الذين ننظر إليهم.




وكما قيل في القديم أن "لغة العيون أقوى من لغة الفم" لما لها من دلالات واضحة وصامتة يمكن أن نرسل عبرها رسائل قوية ومؤثرة، دون تحمل المسئولية الكاملة مثل لغة الشفاه المسموعة.





وهناك أمثلة كثيرة على ذلك: قد ننظر إلى بعض الأشخاص نظرة ازدراء وتعال، أو نظرة تحد وقسوة، وقد تكون نظرة متطفلة جدا لمعرفة شيء ما لا يرغب الآخر أن نعرفه وهذه تعتبر نظرة مراقبة وتجسس، وهناك نظرات السخرية والإهانة. ولكن توجد أيضا نظرات الإعجاب والاحترام، ونظرات الحب والتقدير، ونظرات الشفقة والتحنن.. إلخ من تعابير العين التي لا تنتهي.




**أما القواعد التي يجب مراعاتها عند النظر إلى الآخرين:



- عند التحدث إلى شخص ما يجب عدم التركيز والنظر إلى ملابسه أو حذائه أو أي شيء يضعه على رأسه لأن هذا يربك الشخص ويحرجه.


- محاولة عدم الانتباه الشديد عند شعورنا بالفضول لمعرفة ما يدور بين اثنين يتكلمان سويا والتحديق بهما، فهذا أمر فيه تعد على خصوصيات الآخرين.


- الانتباه جيدا إلى عدم التحديق المباشر في العين لفترة طويلة عند التحدث إلى أحدهم ولكن محاولة تغيير وضع العينين لئلا يشعر الآخر بالإحراج وخصوصا إذا كان من الجنس الآخر.


- الانتباه إلى عدم مراقبة الجيران في نفس المبنى الذين يودعون أو يستقبلون الأصدقاء، وخصوصا إذا كان منزلهم وبهو بيتهم مكشوف.


- عدم التحديق في سيدة تحاول أن تركب سيارة أو تنزل منها وذلك كي لا نسبب لها الإحراج.


- عدم التحديق ومراقبة الطبيب وهو يقوم بفحص أحد مرضاه، وخصوصا كنا مصاحبين لهذا المريض أو نهتم لأمره.





إن التدريب والتمرن هما الوسيلة الوحيدة لضبط النفس، وتعلم العادات الصحيحة التي تهذب الشخصية، وتترك انطباعا جيدا عن الأشخاص، وراحة في التعامل بين الناس. ولا يمكن أن يكون الوقت قد فات لكي نتعلم الجديد ونكتسب مهارات اجتماعية لبقة ومريحة لنا وللآخرين.*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*




> عند التحدث إلى شخص ما يجب عدم التركيز والنظر إلى ملابسه أو حذائه أو أي شيء يضعه على رأسه لأن هذا يربك الشخص ويحرجه.​



صعبة اوى النقطة دى يا جوجو 

وخصوصاااااااا بالنسبة للبنات احنا بنحب التدقـــــــيق ههههههههه

شكرا للموضوع يا جوجو
​


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> صعبة اوى النقطة دى يا جوجو ​
> وخصوصاااااااا بالنسبة للبنات احنا بنحب التدقـــــــيق ههههههههه​
> شكرا للموضوع يا جوجو​


*هههههههههههههه*
*ماشى يا مرمورة يا شقية *
*شكرا لمرورك*
*ربنا يبارك حيتك *​


----------



## DoooDooo (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*

جمييييييييييييييل اوى الموضوع ده 
بجد حلو اوى لأن دايما الانسان بيتفهم من عنيه دايماااااااااا
ميرسى خالص على الموضوع ده
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*

حلو قوى الموضوع بجد جامد
ربنا ميحرمناش من مواضيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*



dooodooo قال:


> جمييييييييييييييل اوى الموضوع ده
> 
> بجد حلو اوى لأن دايما الانسان بيتفهم من عنيه دايماااااااااا
> ميرسى خالص على الموضوع ده
> ...


*اى خدعة *
*ههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*
*نورت واتمنالك تواصل دايم *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> حلو قوى الموضوع بجد جامد
> ربنا ميحرمناش من مواضيعك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*يا اختى العزيزة الموضوع منقول يعنى انا ماجبتش حاجة من عندى *
*وماستهلش كل دة منك*
*بس مقدر اوى يعنى *
*شكرا جدا ليكى انتى بجد على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## milad hanna (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*

موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد خاصة للشباب ربنا يبارك فيكم والى مزيد من الموضوعات التى تمس حياتنا الاجتماعية والروحية كمان


----------



## *malk (10 يوليو 2008)

*جميل و مفيد اوى*

*ميرسى*


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*



milad hanna قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد خاصة للشباب ربنا يبارك فيكم والى مزيد من الموضوعات التى تمس حياتنا الاجتماعية والروحية كمان


*ميرسى شكرا واحنا هنا كلنا نتمنالك تواصل دايم *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2008)

فعلا موضوع جميل يا جوجو ميرسي ليك كتير
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## monmooon (17 يوليو 2008)

*الموضوع جميل جدا جداً  العيون فيها كل المشاعر ربنا يعوضك *​


----------



## سيزار (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*

عدم التحديق في سيدة تحاول أن تركب سيارة أو تنزل منها وذلك كي لا نسبب لها الإحراج

يابنى يا حبيبى واحنا ايه بس الى هيخلينا نبص للستات وهما نزلين او طلعين دا مش اتيكيت خالص دى ( قله ...........) كمل انت بقى 
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يحفظنا


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا موضوع جميل يا جوجو ميرسي ليك كتير
> 
> 
> وربنا يباركك​


*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا فينا على وجودك الجميل ومشاركتك الروعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2008)

monmooon قال:


> *الموضوع جميل جدا جداً العيون فيها كل المشاعر ربنا يعوضك *​


*شكرا على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل*
*فعلا لغة العيون اروع لغة *
*بس للى يعرفها ويفهمها ويحسها*
*شكرا ليك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*



سيزار قال:


> عدم التحديق في سيدة تحاول أن تركب سيارة أو تنزل منها وذلك كي لا نسبب لها الإحراج
> 
> يابنى يا حبيبى واحنا ايه بس الى هيخلينا نبص للستات وهما نزلين او طلعين دا مش اتيكيت خالص دى ( قله ...........) كمل انت بقى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يحفظنا


*لو الجملة دى بس اللى مش عجباك عديها*
*هههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك اخى الحبيب سيزار*
*بجد انا اتشرفت بوجودك ومرورك العطر*
*ربنا يبارك *​


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوى اوى ياجوجو على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى اوى اوى ياجوجو على الموضوع الجميل​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*اشكرك يا مامتنا الغالية على مرورك اللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
*سلام الرب يحميكى*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2008)

كلامك حلو وعسل [size="5[color="gray"]"]... [/size]وموضوعك جميل جداااا ... شكراااا ليك[/color]


----------



## just member (4 أغسطس 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> كلامك حلو وعسل [size="5[color=gray]"]... [/size]وموضوعك جميل جداااا ... شكراااا ليك[/color]


*ميرسى لمرورك تشجيعك الجميل دة *
*ربنا يسباركك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## Esther (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*

ميرسى جدا جدا بجد انت مواضيعك ممتازه 
عاشت ايديك 
الرب يعوضك​


----------



## مورا مارون (4 أغسطس 2008)

- محاولة عدم الانتباه الشديد عند شعورنا بالفضول لمعرفة ما يدور بين اثنين يتكلمان سويا والتحديق بهما، فهذا أمر فيه تعد على خصوصيات الآخرين.

ححاول بس ما وعداكش ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اصلي حشرية بطبي يا جوجو 


موضوع روعة

ميرسي جوجو


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اتيكيت النظرات...!!*



esther قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا بجد انت مواضيعك ممتازه ​
> عاشت ايديك
> 
> الرب يعوضك​


*مهما تكون جميل*
*مش ممكن بيكون اجمل من العيون الجميلة اللى بتشوف كل شيء جميل *
*ميرسى لتعليقك المبالغ فية اوى *
*واشكرك على كلمتك الحلوة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> - محاولة عدم الانتباه الشديد عند شعورنا بالفضول لمعرفة ما يدور بين اثنين يتكلمان سويا والتحديق بهما، فهذا أمر فيه تعد على خصوصيات الآخرين.
> 
> ححاول بس ما وعداكش ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه*
*دة مش طبع يا استاذتى الجميلة *
*دة مجرد تعود*
*يعنى عادة ممكن نغيرها فى نفسنا*
*طبعا كلمعتاد نورتى بوجودك ومشاركتك اللى ديما بيشعدونى *
*ربنا يباركك *
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------

